# TwinCat PLC Soft SPS



## Gerri (13 Januar 2011)

Hallo, ich würde gerne einen Testaufbau vorberieten.Hierzu möchtze ich TwinCat als Soft SPS verwenden. ist das die selbe Software wie dir Projektiersoftware oder gibt es da ein eigenes Softwareprodukt?


----------



## trinitaucher (13 Januar 2011)

Ja. TwinCAT ist Programmiersoftware und Runtime in einem.
30 Tage Testversion beinhaltet alles.


----------



## Gerri (13 Januar 2011)

gibt es eine Möglichkeit, für den Testaufbau ein Notebook mit TwinCat Runtime und Devicenet Slave Karte auszurüsten. Ich habe bis jetzt nichts brauchbares darüber in erfahrung bringen können.


----------



## trinitaucher (13 Januar 2011)

Google mal nen bisschen 

Im Prinzip läuft das, aber meistens ist insb. bei Notebook die "Qualität" der Echtzeit sehr bescheiden. Sprich, die Echtzeit jittert meist sehr stark.
Das wirkst sich auf das Laufzeitverhalten und ggf. die Synchronität des Bussystems aus.

Aktiviere mal das TwinCAT und schau in diesen Dialog ("Online"):
http://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.p.../basics/tcsysmgr_configrt_intro2.htm&id=10563
Der Jitter sollte relativ gleichmäßig am besten unter 5µs liegen. Falls stark schwankend in deutlich höheren Größenordnungen, kannst du's vergessen.
Sonst dauert z. B. ein TON mit 1 Sekunde in wirklichkeit 3 Sekungen


----------



## Gerri (13 Januar 2011)

ich hab mich wohl unklar ausgedrückt. ich finde nichts über eine passende Devicenetschnittstelle für ein notebook. Devicenet IF´s gibts nur für PCI und PCIe


----------



## Cerberus (13 Januar 2011)

Gerri schrieb:


> ich hab mich wohl unklar ausgedrückt. ich finde nichts über eine passende Devicenetschnittstelle für ein notebook. Devicenet IF´s gibts nur für PCI und PCIe


 
Nimm deinen Laptop und nen EK1100. Daran kannst dann ein DeviceNet-Netz aufbauen (DeviceNet-Master: EL6752, DeviceNet-Slave: EL6752-0010)


----------



## trinitaucher (13 Januar 2011)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Gerri schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ich hab mich wohl unklar ausgedrückt. ich finde  nichts über eine passende Devicenetschnittstelle für ein notebook.  Devicenet IF´s gibts nur für PCI und PCIe
> ...


Die Sache mit der Echtzeit ist dennoch zu beachten. Insb. bei Ethercat.


----------



## Cerberus (13 Januar 2011)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> Die Sache mit der Echtzeit ist dennoch zu beachten. Insb. bei Ethercat.


 
Zweite Netzwerkkarte (über PCMCIA) mit Intel-Chipsatz und gut ist!

EDIT:
Macht Beckhoff selber auch nicht anders!


----------



## RobiHerb (13 Januar 2011)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> Google mal nen bisschen
> 
> Im Prinzip läuft das, aber meistens ist insb. bei Notebook die "Qualität" der Echtzeit sehr bescheiden. Sprich, die Echtzeit jittert meist sehr stark.
> Der Jitter sollte relativ gleichmäßig am besten unter 5µs liegen. Falls stark schwankend in deutlich höheren Größenordnungen, kannst du's vergessen.
> Sonst dauert z. B. ein TON mit 1 Sekunde in wirklichkeit 3 Sekungen



Das Jitter hängt hauptsächlich damit zusammen, was sonst noch so alles auf dem PC (Laptop) so läuft. Mit dem Process Explorer  (procexp.exe von Microsoft) kann man das gut in den Griff bekommen.

Dazu Stromspar, Screenschoner, Wireless, Autoupdates etc alles aus und dann wird es recht ruhig im Karton.


----------



## trinitaucher (13 Januar 2011)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Zweite Netzwerkkarte (über PCMCIA) mit Intel-Chipsatz und gut ist!
> 
> EDIT:
> Macht Beckhoff selber auch nicht anders!


Ändert trotzdem nichts an der Echtzeitqualität.

RobiHerb hat schon die kritischen Punkte genannt. Grundsätzlich kann man daher sagen, dass ohne spezielle Einstellungen ein herkömmliches Notebook für TwinCAT keine gute Basis in Sachen Echtzeit ist.
Klar wird der EtherCAT und auch jedes andere Feldbussystem am Notebook laufen (Schnittstelle vorausgesetzt), aber was bringt's, wenn z. B. eine Antriebsregelung dann mangelhaft oder gar nicht läuft.


----------



## Cerberus (13 Januar 2011)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> Ändert trotzdem nichts an der Echtzeitqualität.


 
Indirekt schon. Denn selbst wenn du alle Einstellungen machst, wie Robi beschrieben hat, aber gleichzeitig eine Netzwerkkarte ohne Intel-Chipsatz benutzt, wird dir niemand garantieren, dass du dann auf der EtherCAT-Kommunikation auch noch Echtzeit bekommst.


----------



## trinitaucher (13 Januar 2011)

Eine von Beckhoff empfohlene Netzwerkkarte ändert nichts an der Echtzeitqualität des PCs an sich.

Sie sorgt lediglich dafür, dass du z. B. Ethercat überhaupt mit dem Rechner fahren kannst.


----------



## Cerberus (13 Januar 2011)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> Eine von Beckhoff empfohlene Netzwerkkarte ändert nichts an der Echtzeitqualität des PCs an sich.
> 
> Sie sorgt lediglich dafür, dass du z. B. Ethercat überhaupt mit dem Rechner fahren kannst.


 
EtherCAT lässt sich auch mit anderen Netzwerkkarten fahren.
Und selbst wenn dein PC super harte Echtzeit kann, hilft es nix, wenns die Netzwerkkarte in der Kommunikation wieder versaut.


----------



## trinitaucher (13 Januar 2011)

Ja ja, hast schon recht.

Mir ging's in meinen Beiträgen hauptsächlich um die Echtzeitfähigkeit des PCs, unabhängig davon, ob eine kompatible Schnittstelle für ein Kommunikationssystem existiert.


----------



## Cerberus (13 Januar 2011)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> Ja ja, hast schon recht.
> 
> Mir ging's in meinen Beiträgen hauptsächlich um die Echtzeitfähigkeit des PCs, unabhängig davon, ob eine kompatible Schnittstelle für ein Kommunikationssystem existiert.


 
Sorry, wollte dich nicht nerven.


----------

